# Human Remains Detection Seminar-Florida



## SHARON E. AVILA (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello All, 
We have extended registration for our upcoming HRD seminar in Tampa Bay, Florida on July 12th, 13th and 14th. 

*Open to law enforcement and civilian detector teams*


Aggression to scent
Operant & Classical conditioning<O</O
Reading your dog<O</O
Varying volumes of scent – from very small to very large<O</O
An array of scent material –NO PSEUDO!<O</O
Diverse concealments - containers, concrete, vehicles, etc. etc.
Range of environments – wilderness, residential, building, vehicles<O</O
Mixture of burial depths<O</O
Assortment of surface, sub-surface and overhead exercises
A variety of “aged” sources<O</O
Working through olfactory fatigue<O</O
Negative search areas ​<O
Participants will spend approximately four hours in the classroom and two full days interacting in facilitated field activities that will improve their future success as K-9/Handler teams. Environments will include: Wilderness, Urban, Residential and Vehicle search work. <O</O

*TOTAL COST: $195.00 / For those who wish to OBSERVE only the cost is $95.00<O</O*​ 

*CERTIFICATION TESTING WILL BE CONDUCTED ON MONDAY THE 15<SUP>TH</SUP> FOR THOSE INTERESTED<O</O*​ 

*ADDITIONAL- $125.00 PER TEAM<O</O*​ 

</O*DEADLINE FOR REGISTRATION: 28 June 2013<O</O*
*<O</O*
*HOST HOTEL: Quality Inn & Suites – 5316 U.S. 19 – New Port Richey -727-847-9005 *http://www.newportricheyhotel.com/

<O*ABOUT OUR INSTRUCTORS:<O</O*
*<O</O*
*Frank Campbell, Retired, Pinellas County Sheriff’s Department, Florida*
Frank Campbell has been working with police dogs since 1978 where he began as a dual purpose handler in the U.S. Army at Ft. Bragg, NC (118 MP co. Abn.). As a handler since 1984 with Pinellas County Sheriff’s Office, he served as an explosive dog, patrol dog, narcotic dog handler, as well as a SWAT member and unit K-9 trainer for a 13 dog unit. He spent eight years in narcotics working with DEA interdiction task force with single purpose drug dogs. Retired in 2007, he worked as the K-9 trainer for the City of St. Petersburg’s 12 dog K-9 unit until November 2010. Now working part time, he is lecturing and instructing at various conferences and seminars. Frank has been involved in training local, national, and international seminars since 1988 in topics ranging from protection to detection and interdiction operations. His resume includes teaching at NNDDA national seminar, USPCA national training seminars, Idaho and Washington State Police K-9 Seminars as well as Law Dog and Hits. He has conducted seminars with PSDK-9, Muddy Boots Tactical, Southerncoast K-9 and is a partner/instructor with TK9O training. Frank is known for his motivational “attention to detail” training lectures, and is a level 2 trainer, Florida instructor/evaluator and national detector dog judge; a present or past member of NAPWDA, USPCA, DVG, NNDA and NARA. Acknowledged and published in magazine articles and books in K-9 training and interdiction operations, he also is the lead instructor and founder of the K-9 operations class at MCTFT which has conducted seminars nationwide since 1994. In addition, he instructs the K9 Instructors Course at St. Petersburg College .

<O</O
*Mark Robertson, Retired Lieutenant, Shelby County Sheriff’s Department Tennessee and owner of Positive Response Canines- a private** detector dog training center*
Mr. Robertson began work as a patrol and narcotics canine handler, trainer, supervisor and Unit Commander in 1987. He has worked and trained K-9 teams for search warrants, package and freight, airport, mini-storage and highway interdictions. He is also a graduate of the United States Customs Narcotics Detector Dog Technical Trainers School in Front Royal, Virginia, and the FBI National Academy; and works as a U.S.P.C.A. Regional Judge for Patrol and Narcotics dog teams. He has been recognized in State and Federal Courts as an expert in the field of Narcotics Detector Dogs. After 28-years of service with the Shelby County Sheriff's Office, he retired as a Lieutenant and has been an instructor with the MCTFT program through the Florida National Guard and St. Petersburg College for the last 12-years.<O</O
</O*For more information contact Sharon Avila at 727-439-1569 or **[email protected]*<O</O
*VISIT OUR WEBSITE for registration forms, or additional information –* www.k9trainingcenters.com<O</O

Thanks everyone!</O


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

The Tennessee seminar was awesome!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Too short notice for this one, and I certainly recognize some of the instructors so will be looking again, but what distinguishes this seminar from other options out there (WCU, Texas State, Higgins, Rebmann, Grant, NAPWDA) ?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Nancy, what I liked about this one, was the emphasis on solid foundation training, how and why the methods they show you work, clear and simple instruction. It makes it fun for the dogs, drive building exercises, lots of distractions, and makes teaching commitment and recognizing odor easy. It's LE based, so may be a little different than some in SAR are used to, but excellent training. Problem solving was broken down to why each dog did what it did, how to fix it, and we were all involved with the problems and discussions.
Both of my girls certified there last weekend, but we are looking at having another seminar in Nashville maybe in October, since several there want to go. They also teach tracking, trailing and air scent. Once the dates get set, let me know if you want to attend, we are trying to keep the group fairly. small


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The best training I have had for the foundation stuff has been LE based. The SAR folks have been better at scenario based training. When we passed our NAPWDA Cadaver test we did very well on the boat after only two times on the boat here, and I attribute it a lot to working with a local MT who had never worked a dog on a boat but knew how to train dog handlers...that and some advice from Jim Delbridge about getting him solid on buried hides first. I had trained two other dogs on water before this and the LE MT made is remarkably easy.

He just did his first real water search and I was pleased with his performance...Trained only on a nice flat jon. Had to actually work on a small speedboat with a very precarious perch high off the water and a v-hull.

Will know something in about a month. I signed up for the Texas Seminar at the new outdoor forensic lab there and I have heard it is a very different experience than WCU so that will be my fall seminar if I get to go. OTOH Nashville is one whole heck of a lot closer than San Antonio and I don't know anyone else who signed up for Texas....so if I can't find someone to carpool.......


----------



## SHARON E. AVILA (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for the positive input Julie! Frank and Mark were very impressed with each of the Handlers and K-9s who attended the Jackson TN. seminar last month. Keep up the great work with Libby and Greta.....we will see y'all again soon.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking forward to the next seminar, great talking with you, hopefully you'll be at the next one!


----------

